# stove listing heads up



## Jim H. (Jul 26, 2008)

just a quick note for anyone thinking of gas/propane.  i put a listing and pic up for less then half of what it 
would have cost new.  don't want to get into cross post trouble,  so if interested check out the sale stuff. thanks....picking up my xxv in another hour!  

 jim


----------

